# Swap or rebuild



## altima1993 (Dec 23, 2007)

my car has just reached the 150000 miles and i was wondering if i should swap or rebuild the ka24 that it has and just put a turbo on it after the rebuilding. What do you think.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just swap. its cheaper and quicker.


----------



## altima1993 (Dec 23, 2007)

what do you think would be the best swap for it? another ka24 or could i swap and put a spec-v in it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ka is the easiest.
2000 or 2001 is the best swap. 5 more hp and usually less miles.


----------



## altima1993 (Dec 23, 2007)

with some modifications done would a 03 04 2.5 engine work


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

with a LOT of modifications it would work.
you can do more to the existing engine and make more power for less money.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

does the 2000 2001 bolt right up


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes it does.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

should i use the 2001 tranny and the ecu too


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can use the trans but dont use the ecu. use your original.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

sweet thank you


----------



## bakabr (Jan 29, 2008)

I am about to have this same swap done. I have located a 2001 engine and a transmission (auto) to drop into my 96 altima. I have contacted a mechanic that will do the swap for 500.00 labor. Are the any problems i need to know about when putting a 2001 engin/tranny into a 95. will it all go and will the 95 ecm be ok like u stated before? thanks


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

can the Altima KA go into my 240? didn't know if your altima's FF or FR. and if so... wanna give it to me? ;]


----------



## bakabr (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont have a clue.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

00-01 ka into a 95 will require the swapping of the intake manifolds, the distributor, the water housing and the a/c bracket. your mechanic will also have to rewire the knock sensor. any competent mechanic can figure out what needs to be done, but the above HAS to be swapped. if you do everything i said, the ecu will work with no problems. 

as far as altima and 240 ka's go - no, they are not interchangeable. some of the internals are, but the head and block are not.


----------



## bakabr (Jan 29, 2008)

WHAT IS THE LATEST MODEL i CAN GO WITH AND NOT HAVE TO CHANGE ANYTHING? it sounded like it was the same engine from what i read at the top of the tread.


----------



## SentraZach (Jan 30, 2008)

*GA16DE to SR20 or KA24?*

i have a 95 sentra 
GA16DE
is there anyway possible to put a SR20 or KA24 in it?
i have the money and engines... just need to know if its possible


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

SentraZach said:


> i have a 95 sentra
> GA16DE
> is there anyway possible to put a SR20 or KA24 in it?
> i have the money and engines... just need to know if its possible


sr20 would be much easier. locate an se-r and go from there.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bakabr said:


> WHAT IS THE LATEST MODEL i CAN GO WITH AND NOT HAVE TO CHANGE ANYTHING? it sounded like it was the same engine from what i read at the top of the tread.


the latest you can go with is either another 95 or maybe a 96. 96 might work but a 97 is pretty much a 98 in a 97 body.
its a very easy swap. like i said earlier, any competent mechanic can do it.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

hmmm... what differs on the engine? it's a FF engine right? so the block's gonna be all weird. but your talking about internals such as maybe the valves???? cams?????*that's the one i'm really interested in* ...pistons. bearings?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it is an ff engine and thats what makes everything different. the distributor is in a totally diferent place as are the motor mounts and throttle body. 
you can use the same pistons, rods, cams and most likely bearings as well. the head you cant use or the block.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

good to know for extra resources on extra parts. thanx


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

Asleep said:


> 00-01 ka into a 95 will require the swapping of the intake manifolds, the distributor, the water housing and the a/c bracket. your mechanic will also have to rewire the knock sensor. any competent mechanic can figure out what needs to be done, but the above HAS to be swapped. if you do everything i said, the ecu will work with no problems.
> 
> as far as altima and 240 ka's go - no, they are not interchangeable. some of the internals are, but the head and block are not.


how do you rewire the knock sensor ? like what does it take and where is it ? thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its a simple 2 wire jobby. youre just changing out the different harnesses for the newer knock sensor.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

Asleep said:


> 00-01 ka into a 95 will require the swapping of the intake manifolds, the distributor, the water housing and the a/c bracket. your mechanic will also have to rewire the knock sensor. any competent mechanic can figure out what needs to be done, but the above HAS to be swapped. if you do everything i said, the ecu will work with no problems.
> 
> as far as altima and 240 ka's go - no, they are not interchangeable. some of the internals are, but the head and block are not.


how do you rewire the knock sensor yourself? thank you


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

i mean what wires ......color wise and wut not ......


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

colors of the wires are just for ease of reading wiring diagrams. you just go to your local walmart... pic up a roll of the same gauge wire, some of those brass crimping connectors that you just slip in the twisted bare wire into and squeeze down with some pliars... the plastic coating on the connector helps insulate, then wrap with electric tape. just don't make the mistake of connecting the positive w/ the negative/vise-versa. buying a multimeter will help make sure where you need to rewire (through continuity/ohms testing) and you just check your work afterwards... do an Ohms test and it shows how well the crimping you did, and whether or not there's another weak point in the harness.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

o cool doesnt sound to bad thanks


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

no problemo


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there are only 2 wires on the knock sensor. 
it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out how to rewire the new harness, lol.
1's black and the other is white.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

easy as that.... good thanks


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

what's fun is when you use the same multimeter to check ALL your sensors and relays and wires for corrosion. then after that, everything's mechanical... and your wallet. ne1 lookin... hit up Kade, email me mofo.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

i have looked at boosting my 93 ka with 166k on it and even though a lower mile swap is quicker i would do the rebuild for low compression and put either the sleved t25 or t28 on it. there both stock turbos for Sr20Det which is in the 240s from japan. and are in the the 93 Spec V sentras only differance is that the sentra is a de not the det. i would say rebuild for low compression and then boost it might cost mor and take more time but would be a better option u dont know what you will get with a used motor from a junkyard and i owuld leave it as an auto constant boost its always spooling unlike in a 5spd...


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

they have a stroker kit for the 240, do u think it will work for the altima? cuz they do have the same engine, except ones FR and FF, will the kit for the 240 work for the alty?


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

Altiman93 said:


> they have a stroker kit for the 240, do u think it will work for the altima? cuz they do have the same engine, except ones FR and FF, will the kit for the 240 work for the alty?


well the 240 kits are low compression are a bit diffrent parts i would check the 240sx forums for just the 240sx 1993 and up with the dual cam if u have that. and check with them and see what will swap over to the FWD motor i know the cam angel is diffrent the header is diffrent.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

alright thanks alot man, help'd out alot here man.


----------

